# Bib Shorts With Storage



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

My bike won't fit a water bottle so I have been looking at ways to carry one on shorter rides. I have a CB fanny pack (sorry UK), and a road jersey with pockets. The fanny pack is OK for water but is a PITA to put on and get stuff out of because it is only suspended by a belt. It's OKish. Next I tried my Endura Singletrack jersey. I have 2, 1 that fits a little loose, which I ordered 1st. I liked it for road riding, but the white colour doesn't work for MTB. Parma stained. I ordered a red on and it fits much tighter. I don't really care for tight jerseys like that but I tried it with a water bottle and it was ok, but I feel like a a sausage.

Today I tried on some Sombrio Smuggle Bib Liners at a LBS and was impressed enough to buy em. I took my outer shorts an a full 1l bottle to make sure they would work. They keep the bottle up higher than the jersey and felt pretty good. Lots of mesh on the front and back. They are meant as a liner as the mesh it revealing. They seem like a good option and were marked at $135CDN. https://ca-store.sombriocartel.com/collections/mens-bottoms/products/19902m-smuggle-bib-liner

Race face makes the stash https://www.raceface.com/products/details/stash-mens-bib

Specialized makes the SWAT https://www.specialized.com/us/en/men/clothing/mountain-liner-bib-shorts-with-swat/116234

Does anyone use bibs with storage? What do you like or not? Any pointless speculation?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Travis the medium Endo will fit the smaller Fabric water bottle with a non-reservoir shock.

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=aDV6dGFLNHNEdVdCTVY4cjdlQkRwQ2FMXzB5ZEtn

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/fabric-cageless-water-bottle.html


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

vikb said:


> Travis the medium Endo will fit the smaller Fabric water bottle with a non-reservoir shock.
> 
> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=aDV6dGFLNHNEdVdCTVY4cjdlQkRwQ2FMXzB5ZEtn
> 
> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/fabric-cageless-water-bottle.html


Thanks. I have a 500ml bottle that will fit if I tape it in place. Beaufort Cycles, where I bought the shorts carries the Fabric and I will try that this week. I needed some airy bibs after I had to finally throw out my favourite 15 year old Castellis. They were almost worn through in the weiner area. I may be able to carry 2 or 3 bottles.


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

If you are going to carry crap on your back anyways why not use a pack? Curious to see how you like the stash bibs. My local shop has the RF versions on sale.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

There's a big difference between carrying a pack on your back and a water bottle in a pocket. I go for some short rides where I'm not worried about flats, repairs, food etc, where I can easily walk home if something goes wrong. Now I can just go with my keys, wallet and water.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Travis Bickle said:


> There's a big difference between carrying a pack on your back and a water bottle in a pocket. I go for some short rides where I'm not worried about flats, repairs, food etc, where I can easily walk home if something goes wrong. Now I can just go with my keys, wallet and water.


My first camel back was like that. Enough room for a wallet , keys and maybe a cliff bar. Then you just fill the bladder to the required amount.

I shortload my 100 oz bladder most of the time, less weight.


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

There is a bottle designed for just storing it behind the jersey pocket.
https://backbottle.com/

tools you can place under your saddle


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

I use a specialized mountain liner pro bib. It's the higher end of their two swat bibs. I freekin love the thing and now I don't wear any of my expensive chamois that I used to use in the past. It easily carries a 20oz bottle in the pockets and I always forget it's there. I also love the waterproof phone pocket. It holds the items about 6-8" higher on your back then a road/xc jersey. 

I also use a dakine low rider pack for a bit longer days too. However it's hard to go back to even that after getting used to this swat jersey. I basically use it on anything that's less then 15 miles and 2500' vertical.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I figure the shorts are good for a 1l bottle because I tested that at the shop. Unless it's very hot that's enough to hit all my favourite mid level trails. It will be mostly empty on the way down, perfect. I'm going to install the 600ml Fabric bottle on the bike that will accept it, but my bigger bike will not. Just waiting for the snow to melt so I can get back on the trail.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

The Pearl Izumi Liner bibs have 3 storage pockets. It is actually better than a jersey at holding a full water bottle... more secure. As a bonus they have a pee slit in the front too... fyi. really pleased with them for <$100 on sale - fit/material/chamois - all:thumbsup:


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Here is another option:

https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5051-688/Stash-Tank

You can use a small bladder with it or stuff a bottle in the rear pocket.

Older style on sale.

https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5040-212/Stash-Tank


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Fabric bottle was no go. I could bolt it on but there is no room to put the bottle on and off. Another LBS carries Specialized but only had 1 medium SWAT bib left. More coming soon early next month.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Travis Bickle said:


> Fabric bottle was no go.


I've got a 600ml fabric and it would fit my Endo if I didn't have a reservoir shock. The guy's photo I linked to above is using a Fabric on his Endo as well. He has to stop to take it out. It's not a drink while you ride deal.


----------



## RancidSLP (Nov 6, 2008)

I use the Specialized SWAT bibs, love em.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Yesterday I attached my tube, C02, and tool to the frame with velcro straps and put a water bottle in the short's pocket. Even with a 1l bottle it didn't bounce too bad on the way up the singletrack. I drank 1/2 by the time I got to the top and it was unobtrusive on the fast descent. I'll see how the Sombrio Smuggle Bib holds up, but they were very comfortable and the pockets worked well.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

More testing was carried out yesterday. I loaded the shorts with 1 500ml, 1 650ml bottle, 2 clif bars, and my vest. The shorts are very comfy and carry the gear securely. After a bit I kind of forgot about the bottles.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I have been using these shorts on all my rids lately and am sold on the concept. We went out for a short rip yesterday and I carried the 500ml bottle. It's hardly noticeable.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I carried my 1l bottle today in the centre pocket comfortably.


----------



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

Travis Bickle said:


> I carried my 1l bottle today in the centre pocket comfortably.


Are you using a particular bottle or regular round bike bottle?


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Just a normal Zefal 1l.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Just back from my local Specialized LBS. The Pro SWAT bibs were in stock. So far the large SWAT fits similar to the large Smuggle except the bib straps are shorter and the pocket seems slightly higher. So far so good as at 5'9.5", I had shortened the Smuggle straps. The bottle felt secure but I will hopefully test tomorrow. They seem pretty similar except for the straps. I strongly suggest trying on.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

Why not try fitting a kids bottle and cage onto your frame?


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

PUNKY said:


> Why not try fitting a kids bottle and cage onto your frame?


The only thing that fits in my frame is a Fabric Tool Keg. It will hold 600ml of water but I find that having the bottle keeps the water warmer in the winter. Frame mounted gets pretty cold. On hot days I will ice in the bottle on my back.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

Okay 
Did you check out the Alpinestars gear on PB today? They have bib that fits a hydration sleeve.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm not sold on the idea of a bladder attached to the bibs. I've heard the RF one is a struggle to put on with a bladder.

I wore the Swats yesterday and they were comfy and performed about the same as the Sombrio shorts. It is going to come down to durability.


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

I've been thinking about trying out these bibs from Pactimo's new mtb line: https://www.pactimo.com/collections...ex-bib-short-liner-mens-1?variant=26494924039

The price is right, but I can't find much info on them since they are pretty new.


----------



## Oni (Jan 15, 2004)

Ummmm. Have been looking at the Pactimo's. Read a review somewhere that had me steering clear of the gen 1. What was it??? They didn't like the pocket design because it didn't hang out over the outer short. Ive got four pairs of bibs and only one (specialized SWAT) does that. To me, that's a good design. 
My most comfy ones are the dirt baggies but the pockets are t week or. Have the Pearl Izumis and while the pockets are decent, I don't find them very comfortable. The SWATs are good but a little short in the bib length. Have a pair of giro bibs and those are comfy and work well. Saw a blurb for a QBP house brand bib that looks good.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Try the Sombre Smuggle, the bib straps are longer than SWAT, otherwise they are very similar.


----------



## robnow (Apr 12, 2010)

My comparison on Specialized SWAT (the cheaper version) vs. Sombrio Smuggle

I've been using the SWATs since they came out three seasons ago and they went through a revision last season. 6'2" rider, picked up the Sombrio's last night and trying presently in my house.

My normal BIG load:
- Full 24oz bottle and iPhone6 in middle pocket
- up to 3 bars/food in right pocket
- Multitool w/ extra CO2 in left and any other little things, sometimes thin jacket can be stuffed in

Specialized SWAT:
- pockets are bigger and are MUCH more secure. The revision saw them change from the mesh material to a more solid nylon. There is MUCH less bounce and it sits higher in the small of my back. In 3 years of LOTS of riding I may have lost a bottle twice (24oz bottles are not a problem when partially full but do get light when empty and not as secure, no worries at all with a 21oz)
- chamois goes up a little further in the front than the Sombrio
- slightly better ventilated
- I do actually appreciate the little tabs to attach to shorts, any Sombrio shorts I have theres extra material under waistband where I actually melt a little hole in the material to attach the straps to
- As mentioned bib straps are a little shorter but with such a stretchy material its not a problem (I wear larges, although takes a bit more contortion to pull out for a piss)
- A good value is actually to buy the Specialized Atlas shorts which include the bibs (an extra $50 in Canada, although ideally I fit Medium shorts but Large bibs)
- Unfortunately in the new revision, Spec added an extra piece of material in the front across the stomach, I think it was unnecessary and when stretched (while contorting to piss) can rip a little in the stitching

Sombrio Smuggle
- Better quality chamois, more padding under sit bones but chamois does not extend as far in the front as the Spec
- Extra zippered pocket can come in handy
- Lycra bottoms on Sombrios are nicer, seem like they'll stay in place better
- Pockets are smaller and MUCH more elastic/bouncy, plus they hang quite a bit lower on the bum, THE POCKETS ARE THE BIGGEST DRAWBACK IMO
- my iPhone6 does not fit in the middle pocket like it does in the SWATs

Conclusion:
The Smuggle bib with the pockets of the SWAP would be such a GREAT liner but unfortunately I'm not even going to chance it on the Sombrios and returning them to get another pair of SWATS. I just wish Specialized would add a better chamois to their regular SWAT, I would be willing to pay a little extra. Their Pro SWAT is just way too expensive (almost double) and has some disadvantages (namely they are warmer).

Specialized SWAT Pro Bib Shorts - Reviews, Comparisons, Specs - Mountain Bike Riding Shorts - Vital MTB


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I don't find any difference in comfort between the 2. I like a very minimal chamois. For me, the Smuggle pockets sit slightly too low, and are a bit smaller than the SWAT. Not sure how big an I phone 6 is but my LG4 with a bulky Tank case https://www.aliexpress.com/item/G4-...32667412664.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.EG7M8r feels a bit more secure in the SWAT pocket. I have been putting a 1l bottle in the centre pocket, the phone on one side, and a bar on the other. I can carry a toque, vest, more bars, and even a 2nd smaller bottle if need be.


----------



## robnow (Apr 12, 2010)

Since we are on the topic of pockets, does anybody have a good solution for a minimal/light/low profile tool wallet to carry in one back pocket? Enough to carry the small loose bits:
- multitool
- CO2 plus nozzle
- Dynaplug (tire plugs and tool)


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I put a tool keg on my bike and ordered one of these it strap on the TT, just in front of the seat tube. I don't like the idea of crashing with hard objects in my pockets.


----------



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

robnow said:


> Since we are on the topic of pockets, does anybody have a good solution for a minimal/light/low profile tool wallet to carry in one back pocket? Enough to carry the small loose bits:
> - multitool
> - CO2 plus nozzle
> - Dynaplug (tire plugs and tool)


Right here: Tülbag - Storage


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Just did a ride with 1 1l, 1 600ml bottles, phone, and a wicking T shirt in the SWAT pockets. Carried quite well.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Out for a little ride yesterday while there were showers in the area. I carried my 600ml bottle, and a soft-shell jacket. I was surprised that the jacket fit in the centre pocket, and while I had a large hump, it was comfortable. I did need the jacket at the end, and was glad to have it.


----------



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

I got a pair of the Smuggler bibs...agree with statements above. The pockets are too low and end up hanging over the edge of my shorts. I'll try the SWAT bibs next.

I am using this Speedsleev saddle bag. Most impressed with it. I've got a tool, two CO2 canisters, tube, and a couple tire levers. My dropper is plenty high enough it does not come close to my rear tire.
Speedsleev Ranger | Speedsleev

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

does anybody know the difference between the spec swat bib that comes with the enduro pro shorts vs the $150 vs the $90 swat bibs?

the shorts bib doesn't seem to have the opening in the back, but other than that I can't really tell the difference, it's even cheaper than just the $150 bib at $130 so seems like a no brainer unless the other bibs are much better for some reason


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

SWAT bibs changed my life. Between that and some Backcountry Research straps, I haven't worn a pack in years. I might break out my fanny pack for carrying a real camera, trail beers or hard boiled eggs, but that's about it.

Yeah, it's a Big S product. I got over that pretty quick. Been wanting something like these every since I got a pair of bibs with a radio pocket big enough for my Tülbag.

"You know what would be better than one pocket? MORE POCKETS."

T-shirt and baggy shorts rides are so bueno.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I gotta say that I hate a lot of what the big S does, and while I would never buy one of their bikes, the SWAT bibs are the real deal. Monday, I hit the trail with phone, 2 clif bars, 1.5l in the pockets, 500l, tube, C02, lever, and muliti tool on the bike. The rest of the group had packs. I use my pack when I need to carry more water or my neoshell mountain parka, which is rare.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

robnow said:


> Since we are on the topic of pockets, does anybody have a good solution for a minimal/light/low profile tool wallet to carry in one back pocket? Enough to carry the small loose bits:
> - multitool
> - CO2 plus nozzle
> - Dynaplug (tire plugs and tool)


 I call it a seatbag.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I don't put tools in my pockets, too ouchy when I crash.

See post #62.

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/dropper-posts-seat-bags-1040720-2.html#post13181570


----------



## Gunnar-man (Mar 21, 2008)

Just bought a Sombrio Smuggle and the SWAT bibs and I am soooo looking forward to ditching my fanny pack/waist pack/enduro bag/whatever the hell you wanna call it and love reading your various iterations of items, TB. Wish I would have seen this string a few months ago before my Phoenix and Moab trips but c'est la vie. I am impressed with how much you can carry, particularily the size of the water bottles.

Have you had the Sombrio stretch at all over time, using the bigger bottles or have they held form?

I have a waterbottle mount on my frame and just received a frame bag from Alpine Threadworks so I think I can now keep most crap in the framebag and a 750ml water bottle in my back with a 660ml in the frame should get me through most rides. 

I have had one ride with a 750ml bottle in the centre pocket of the Sombrio last week and while it didn't fall out, it felt like it had stretched out a bit. Didn't lose anything out of the pockets after a particularly nose heavy landing on a fast descent. Hopefully, that type of performance continues.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I use the Sombrios on shorter rides now when 1 bottle is enough. The pockets could be deeper, but they work fine. I have not lost anything, but they really should be higher up like the SWATs. The other day I did a bigger ride, meeting some friends 30 minutes away. I rode there with 3 bottles in the SWATs, drank 1, and left the empty in my buddies truck. I did the big climb, descent, and made it back to the brewery with just enough. I'm going to sell my fanny pack. 2 of my friends have bought SWATs and the reviews are very positive.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

I've got a pair of older Specialized SWAT shorts that are awesome. I wanted to add another pair or two to the rotation. Found the 2016 RaceFace Stash on clearance. Here's my thoughts on those.

*THUMBS UP: *
price - got mine on clearance at performancebike.com for about $55
high quality materials, very well made.
functionality - great storage options.
fit - very comfortable, once you get the right size (see below)

*Meh?
hydration pouch* - I applaud the idea but
1. pulling on the shorts OR dropping them (bathroom break) with full bladder installed is a bit awkward.
2. hose routing ultimately buries the mouthpiece under your jersey. No worries if you go jersey-less, or wear this over a shirt, but that's not my cup of tea. So, for me the hydro pouch is not useful. I thought about using it to carry stuff I don't often need. but I won't be able to get into the pocket without removing my jersey & the top of the bib...or having a friend reach in. my other idea was to just cut the extra material away and allow the base layer of lightweight mesh to truly breathe.

*FIT
*I'm 5'10", 175lbs "athletic" build, a size Large in almost everything. This Large was too small. The shorts fit OK, a little too tight on the legs, but the bib straps were at least 2" short. if I stood up it jammed all my equipment (and I'm not talking stuff in the pockets) HIGH and tight...oof. returned the L and got an XL. slightly baggy in a few spots but definitely a better fit all around.
*
RIDE IMPRESSION:* TBD. Will update in a few weeks.

Bottom line: I won't get much use out of the bladder pouch, but I'm really impressed with the shorts. So much so, I couldn't pass up the deal at Performance and ordered a second pair. With two pairs on hand I'll definitely try my little experiment of trimming away one of the hydro pouches.

If anyone cares (?) I will post pics and a follow up ride review as soon as the cortisone shot in my neck takes hold and I can lift my arm again. (Getting old really sucks)


----------



## adrian.bee (Sep 29, 2016)

Would you recommend the RF or SWAT bibs? I'm in the market. 

Also, I'm exactly the same size as you, and really an XL?! That scares me.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

art's has some swat bibs on sale right now, just got the black/blue version that's $62 right now, unfortunately not my size on the pro version otherwise I'd have got one too, don't forget you can stack up vip17 coupon for 15% more

Art's Cyclery - Search Results

If anyone knows of a swat pro version deal, please let me know!


----------



## adrian.bee (Sep 29, 2016)

mfa81 said:


> art's has some swat bibs on sale right now, just got the black/blue version that's $62 right now, unfortunately not my size on the pro version otherwise I'd have got one too, don't forget you can stack up vip17 coupon for 15% more
> 
> Art's Cyclery - Search Results
> 
> If anyone knows of a swat pro version deal, please let me know!


Thanks for the heads up, snagged another pair.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

It's pretty hot here right now and I thought it would be a good idea to freeze some ice in a water bottle before today's ride. Too cold on my back and I nearly froze my spine!


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

Travis Bickle said:


> It's pretty hot here right now and I thought it would be a good idea to freeze some ice in a water bottle before today's ride. Too cold on my back and I nearly froze my spine!


regular or insulated bottle? I didn't have an issue with a polar bottle, but it was just ice water not frozen


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Just a 32oz Gatoraid bottle I picked up at Sportcheck, about 30% ice, so cold.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

okay, back here to post more deals  spec is selling the bibs on their website for $35 the regular version and $59 the pro version... I just got 3 more bibs myself 2 pro and 1 regular which should be enough for me not to have to wash right away after every single ride!

After yesterday ride where I had to use my funny pack because I couldn't find the bibs in the laundry room I had to got more of these and found out the awesome deal on spec website

and at least for me it was free shipping and no tax so 3 bibs for the price of 1 pro bibs msrp!


----------



## PlanB (Nov 22, 2007)

Anyone ever tried these? I just ordered two pairs. The pockets are quite small, but I don't need to carry much more than my phone and a bit of food (tools, tube, water are on the bike).

https://garneau.com/ca/en/2002-mtb-inner-cycling-bib-c/color/black-020-60

I have a pair of the original SWAT shorts and quite like the storage function, but find the chamois to be a little harsh after a couple of hours. Not terrible, but not my first choice for a big day.

At $59.99 CAD I don't expect the Garneau chamois to be super either, but I have found their stuff to be decent in the past. An appealing aspect (for this Canadian) is that they are in Canada and shipping is free within the country (over $99). No brokerage, duty etc. They also sent a 20% off coupon as soon as I signed up for their newsletter.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

I just ordered the pactimo apex bib liner. I will report back with a review

https://www.pactimo.com/collections...cts/apex-bib-mountain-bike-short-liner-mens-1


----------



## PlanB (Nov 22, 2007)

Just ordered a pair of Sombrio Smuggle bibs for $62CAD from their Black Friday sale. That's half-price! Not bad at all. Free shipping too.

https://ca-store.sombriocartel.com/collections/mens/products/19902m-smuggle-bib-liner


----------



## softbatch (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks for the thread guys, I just ordered 4 of the SWAT Bibs from Arts for 35.99 each with another 10% off with arts10 code.

https://www.artscyclery.com/searchresults.html?search=products&searchtext=swat


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## stonant (Mar 11, 2016)

Just purchsed some SWAT bibs from arts because the price was too good to pass up. First time getting into the bib game. Don't plan on using the pockets but hopefully it's a comfortable bib.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Now that it's winter I have been putting pretty warm water in a bottle, and carrying it in my bib pocket. I feels good, and the water doesn't get so cold that I don't want to drink it. I guess this is a hot tip.


----------



## zboulton (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks for all the awesome reviews and input! I have been riding with Specialized Swat liners for two years now and have loved them but I was looking to see if I could find a cheaper alternative. Thanks to all of you not only did I decide to stick with the swat liner but also picked up two pairs from artscyclery.com for 35.99ea!!


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

zboulton said:


> Thanks for all the awesome reviews and input! I have been riding with Specialized Swat liners for two years now and have loved them but I was looking to see if I could find a cheaper alternative. Thanks to all of you not only did I decide to stick with the swat liner but also picked up two pairs from artscyclery.com for 35.99ea!!


Great price. Horrible bottom of the line chamois/pad. Speci describes it as a short to medium distance pad. My Speci dealer let me return the SWAT bib liner. Huge fan of Speci products (shoes, saddles, helmet), but when something goes on clearance from them it's usually a real stinker. Their Mountain Pro liner SWAT chamois is night and day better. The basic Mountain chamois feels like sand paper.


----------



## louit32 (Jul 20, 2014)

hi everyone,
I ride with a specialized swat bib classic version
https://www.specialized.com/us/en/mountain-liner-bib-shorts-w-swat/p/151887

and also a pro version:
https://www.specialized.com/us/en/m...shorts-with-swat/p/128069?color=217567-128069

I prefer the pro version, the quality is much better, the classic version was good because sold with a good short.

I want to buy a new one and I saw that specialized released a new version:

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/swat-pro-liner-bib-shorts/p/153949?color=242832-153949

I would like to know if any of you have tested this new bib with swat pockets and your opinions against the former version.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Another option: https://www.performancebike.com/shop/lycbib-pbs-utility-18-11-5367


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

louit32 said:


> hi everyone,
> I ride with a specialized swat bib classic version
> https://www.specialized.com/us/en/mountain-liner-bib-shorts-w-swat/p/151887
> 
> ...


assuming the same material and construction quality the new design seems like an upgrade, I don't like it's missing the strap pockets, I put gels in the steap pockets also missing the key pocket with zipper closure in the back it seems.

the true fly is a winner, because that's the one thing I hate about using these bibs!


----------



## derek1387 (Oct 13, 2008)

I just bought a set of the Specialized SWAT bibs...im in love.


----------



## Smokee300 (Jul 8, 2014)

mfa81 said:


> assuming the same material and construction quality the new design seems like an upgrade, I don't like it's missing the strap pockets, I put gels in the steap pockets also missing the key pocket with zipper closure in the back it seems.
> 
> the true fly is a winner, because that's the one thing I hate about using these bibs!


Agreed. I have the lower end model swat shorts(no fly but loop tabs) and they're pretty good. But on the Pro model, no loop tabs and no zipper make them a no go for me. My current carry solution is a raceface rip strip. https://www.raceface.com/products/details/rip-strip-lumbar-belt. It's pretty good in terms of carrying water and a zippered pocket, but far from perfect.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

It's been almost 2 years since I bought the Sombrios, and it's time to update my experience with the and the SWAT's. My pack is hanging in the garage with a thick layer of dust on it, and I could probably sell it. The SWAT bibs are better for carrying water the the Sombrios because the pockets ride higher and a deeper by a bit. I think the Sombrios are better for tall folks. I have a goretex paclite jacket from MEC that I can roll up and carry in a bib pocket, and my wind jacket is just not noticed on rides, until I need it. In hot weather I can carry 2 700ml bottles that do bounce a bit on the way up but it's still more comfortable than a pack. Once a bottle is empty it's no big deal. I would not carry tools or a pump in the bibs because it's gonna hurt if I land on them. When I first got them, I repaired some stitching, but after that the durability has been good. There is no way I will ever buy anything but bibs with pockets for mountain biking. Jersey pockets are pretty crappy in comparison and fanny packs don't ride well when loaded down with the same weight.


----------



## kwapik (Mar 1, 2016)

Does Sombrio even offer bib shorts anymore? Last time I looked, I didn't see them anywhere. It would be a shame if they discontinued them.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

https://ca-store.sombriocartel.com/products/b195000m-smuggle-bib-liner-blk


----------



## kwapik (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks for that. I wonder why it's available in Canada, but not listed on the US site.


----------



## Bicycle019 (Jan 23, 2004)

kwapik said:


> Thanks for that. I wonder why it's available in Canada, but not listed on the US site.


Specialized finally received their patent for the pocket design on SWAT. Wonder if that meant Sombrio and others that hang the pockets down off the back have to stop selling their products in the US?


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

I've been using Madison cargo bib shorts for 6 months & they're very comfy. Never going back to regular shorts. 
I haven't tried a water bottle in them yet as the pockets are a bit small, but they should be good for a couple of 500mL soft bottles. 
After many years with my trusty Drafter, I try a Race Face Rip Strip, but the belt was too stretchy.
Next a Dakine Hot Laps 5L. Works well with a decent capacity (I live in Australia, can't go short of water). Only downer is it pushes your baggies down a bit. 
Time to try the pockets on the Madisons for the regular wednesday night ride. Should be enough for a couple of hours.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Looks like ZOICs in the bib / storage game now....anyone try these yet? I've seen the MTBR review already. 

Already a fan of the ZOIC carbon cham, truly works well or me....interested in this bib..


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Nuke Proof as well. https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/ca/en/nukeproof-blackline-bib-shorts/rp-prod168690


----------



## modrej (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi, 
I would like to ask about Race Face Stash bib shorts or Pearl Izumi Cargo bib shorts... anyone with any experience here?
Thanks.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Travis Bickle said:


> Nuke Proof as well. https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/ca/en/nukeproof-blackline-bib-shorts/rp-prod168690


Just got a pair in the other day and have to say they're pretty damn nice. Might oust my Specialized SWAT liners for first pick.



modrej said:


> Hi,
> I would like to ask about Race Face Stash bib shorts or Pearl Izumi Cargo bib shorts... anyone with any experience here?
> Thanks.


Got a few of the Pearl Izumi ones. Not my favorite as the legs end up really tight for me, but everything else about them seems good. Picked up a couple extras when the local PI Outlet shop was shutting down for $25 a pop.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

How are the Nuke Proof pockets compared to the SWATS? Only two, are they large enough for bottles?


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Travis Bickle said:


> How are the Nuke Proof pockets compared to the SWATS? Only two, are they large enough for bottles?


Couldn't say for sure. I've actually never jammed a water bottle in there. I just use the back pockets for carrying my phone(s).


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I just ordered a pair of the Nukeproofs. I'll let you know my impressions and report on the pocket/bottle compatibility as soon as I get them.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 22, 2007)

Thoreau said:


> Couldn't say for sure. I've actually never jammed a water bottle in there. I just use the back pockets for carrying my phone(s).


Do you wear the same size in both Specialized and Nuke Proof?


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I have some Sombrio Smuggle bib AND non-bib liners en route. I will report back once I have them in hand.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I just got those Nukeproof shorts today (Apr 25) I ordered on Apr 5 from Chain Reaction. Yes. The rear pockets easily and nicely hold two 24oz water bottles, though that's a lot of weight and they may droop under. There're mesh pockets on the outside bottom of each leg too which should come in handy. Fabric is kinda light weight but overall they fit well and look good. Chamois is nothing special but should be OK. Legs are long with a large on me (5'9") an inch or so above the knee. I have not ridden them yet but am not expecting any surprises.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

anybody bought any recently? anything new that's been released recently that are worth looking at?


----------



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

I tried out the Patagonia bib liners. I am returning them. The waist is pretty high, the shoulder straps don't really do much, the liner is too stiff and the pockets are wrong. There are only 2 pockets instead of 3 and are too shallow.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Bicycle019 (Jan 23, 2004)

mfa81 said:


> anybody bought any recently? anything new that's been released recently that are worth looking at?


Pearl Izumi updated their pocket bib this year, used to be called 1:1 Bib, now it's called "Cargo Bib Short". I like the new one better than the old, which was already pretty good. It's got a better chamois and the fit and especially the fabric is improved. Can be hard to tell the difference just from pics but having used both, the new one is a nice step forward. https://www.pearlizumi.com/US/en/sh...tain/mens_cargo_bib_liner_short/p/19111908021


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

How does the chamois on the SWAT Pro compare to something like a higher end Castelli bib chamois? On 3+ hour rides, I could use all the quality I can find here, or maybe in one of the competitor products, like the Yeti bib?

Anyone compare an Evoc hip pack pro 3L to a SWAT for carrying 48 oz/1.4l water or more? It sounds like the bottles bounce a bit in the SWAT, but maybe less than most fanny packs?


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

I picked up the Ultralight SWAT liner bibs, as I want to wear them this summer, and they are cheaper. I picked up a couple of 21oz/621ml bottles to stick in the SWAT rear pockets, and am looking forward to trying it out on a 3hr ride (with one more bottle on the bike).

I set my bike up for packless earlier this week and tried it out on a 1 hr ride, felt great!


----------

